

South Africa's ANC's disgustingly racist political propoganda campaign - declandewet
http://puu.sh/55UCr.jpg
Captured this from my news feed on Facebook. This is the party responsible for a corrupt policing system, uneducated masses and one of the highest rape and murder rates per capita in the world. I don&#x27;t even know what to say.
======
ismail
This is fake. While the ANC government is not perfect and there is a _TON_ of
things they do wrong, corruption etc.

This is probably right wing extremist nonsense to drum up support since we
have an election year coming up. Also to make those 'traitors' who vote for
the 'blacks' feel guilty.

I covered a group that seem to have very racist views a while back for global
voices:

[http://globalvoicesonline.org/2012/03/02/south-africa-
komman...](http://globalvoicesonline.org/2012/03/02/south-africa-kommandokorp-
extremist-hate-group-or-afrikaner-nationalism/)

I wouldn't be surprised if a group like this put this out. The goal is use
fear, to brainwash.

The real sad part, is in a country of 50m, we only have about 8m tax payers,
people are uneducated. Rather than focusing on 'the other people' and drumming
up fear! we should be trying to fix this country, looking to government to fix
it wont work. We all need to do it.

Also, if you have never experienced apartheid, let me tell you this it was the
most demeaning and horrible system. I grew up during the tail end of it. One
of very few memories that i _STILL_ have to this day before the age of 10, was
cops threatening to throw us into jail, swearing us in a language, then
proceeding to escort us off the beach, merely because we were on the wrong
side of the beach, and because of the colour of our skin. My sisters were
younger than me we all still remember this incident.

Think about that for a second...

~~~
declandewet
I am in no way a proponent of racist culture, no matter who propagated this
ad, it is still wrong and it is still gaining traction among the uneducated.
Fake or not, it is becoming a factor in the decision process.

This country needs to change. Here we are, almost twenty years down the line
from stopping our racist ways, and yet we've arrived at this.

The current government needs to get it's head out of it's ass and stop
spending what little tax money we have on their big fat mansions.

I was born in 1993, so I am by no means an expert on Apartheid, nor do I have
any experience with it - but after _twenty years_ , surely you'd think things
would have changed?

I visited Cape Town before and after the DA. After the DA got hold of it, it
feels like an entirely separate country. No potholes from Kimberly to Cape
Town. There are street cleaning machines. Free wifi in so many places.
Accommodation is cheap now (a 10 bedroom 7 bathroom apartment prefurbished
with water + electricty for R3500 a month. _in Camps Bay_ was on sale). In my
entire stay there I encountered 0 homeless people. And young people,
especially white people, are opening businesses there, and creating jobs -
despite Black Economic Empowerment.

And then we have the ANC...

------
aktiur
Probably a fake, haven't been able to find another source for it. Much milder
posters (like "don't vote against black") have already caused an outrage
there, so something of this kind?

~~~
declandewet
Fake or not, it is gaining traction and I've seen over a thousand comments
agreeing with it, all from the lower class uneducated ethnic population. The
ANC is currently under threat because the DA has taken the whole Western Cape
and are very close to taking the Gauteng province as well. If this happens,
the ANC will have lost it's two biggest economic powerhouses - so convenient
that this pops up right before voting time.

